# Suche Rolle der Auferstehung



## Sonnik (12. August 2012)

Hallo, 

Ich würde gerne eine Rolle der Auferstehung zugeschickt bekommen.
Ich selber spiele auf Aegwynn, aber bin am überlegen auf einem anderen
Server neu anzufangen (z.B Eredar)

Wäre cool, wenn sich jemand melden könnte, den ich wenn ich Probleme
habe anquatschen könnte 


Mfg Sonnik


----------



## Sonnik (12. August 2012)

Ich suche immer noch jemanden der mir eine Rolle schicken kann


----------



## Viddox (12. August 2012)

Bitte PM lesen^^


----------



## Sonnik (12. August 2012)

Ja die habe ich bekommen, nur ich wollte nicht geworben werden 
Ich möchte nur die Rolle der Auferstehung


----------



## Xarran (13. August 2012)

uuuuund....PN


----------



## Sonnik (14. August 2012)

Danke an alle 
Ich habe erfolgreich eine Rolle bekommen

Dankeschön noch mal an dieser Stelle


----------



## Showa (27. August 2012)

Hey, ich suche auch jemanden der mir die Rolle deer Auferstehung schicken kann, werde danach auch wieder nen Monat Spielzeit nehmen, dann bekommt derjenige der mir die Rolle schickt auch das Mount


----------



## Nyst (27. August 2012)

Showa du hast ne PN..meld dich einfach.


----------

